# Structural Insulated Panels - SIPS - for workshops?



## punkrockdad (29 Oct 2007)

I'm at the design stage for a workshop. 7.5 x 4m. 22.5 degree pitch.

Has anybody used the SIPs for this purpose - not quite as interesting as making a stick frame but nice n warm in the winter and it'll go up quick.

Your views would be welcome.

thanks


----------



## CNC Paul (29 Oct 2007)

Hi Rockdad

The main issue with SIP's is cost as they are custom made panels in the UK, it would be Bl**dy quick to build...... I hope you have a lot of friends or one with a crane !!!

The roof pitch seems rather low, what is the reason ?

You can build a workshop up to 4mt high depending on position @ 4mt wide you could pitch it up to 39 degree's.


CNC Paul


----------



## woodbloke (29 Oct 2007)

If it's what I think your doing, this is the way I built my shop. Each panel was 8'x4', with a 50mm tanalised frame on the outside, vapour barrier and 50mm rockwool in the middle, exterior was 6mm marine ply and interior was hardboard. Panels on the short side were 7.5' high to make the slope for the roof. Very quick to build as they were fixed together with overlapping strips of marine ply on the outside and exterior hardboard on the inside - Rob


----------



## PaulO (30 Oct 2007)

I'm sure people have in the US, but not so sure here.

I was looking at insulation the other day, and found this UK company that offer SIPs.
http://www.vencel.co.uk/products/building/application.asp?prodid=469&bread=Jabsip&nav=nav_2


----------



## punkrockdad (30 Oct 2007)

The pitch is to bring the apex down little. at 4m it would be a bit imposing. as long as i can juggle 8x4's inside i dont mind.

I've a source of un-engineered sips ie I will have to create the joints etc. The cost comparison to a 4x2 build is favourable. 

I've never picked one up so if I need a crane its a no no! The panels consist of 20mm osb2 sandwiching 100mm of a foam / styrene. There'll be two of us.

A couple of details need thinking through....

1. How does the roof support itself if made from sips? ie stop the pitch pushing the walls out? I dont want to brace eave to eave to retain interior space.

2. Due to its location all light will enter via the roof - at 7.5m long velux would be an expensive option. I'm thinking of polycarbonate, but need some flashi ng details if anyone has any...


----------



## druster (30 Oct 2007)

I was looking at the wickes website the other day, they stock the polycarbonate roofing with all of the detailing products to go with also have a data sheet on how it all comes together, might be worth a look


----------



## special bone (30 Oct 2007)

punkrockdad":3cqwj6eu said:


> 2. Due to its location all light will enter via the roof - at 7.5m long velux would be an expensive option. I'm thinking of polycarbonate, but need some flashi ng details if anyone has any...



Have a look at sunpipes. A couple of those would give you a reasonable amount of light without giving the local "nightshift workers" an easy entry point.

Rich


----------

